# First Deer with A BOW



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I am hoping to get my first deer with my BOW this year. I have shot rabbits, hogs, racoons, armadillo's, squirells but never a deer. I want to hear everyones first deer with a bow story. Or any story about an exciting hunt with your bow.

My first animal with my bow was a rabbit in south texas with NOFNSUZIES (2cool name), I remember it was awesome. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

You look ready to me Partner, Wacker Jr. was in Africa with me when he turned 14 and took some nice animals. All bow hunting is exciting and always different than the last hunt. Looks like you have some good equipment too. Good luck and always wait for your shot!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

31 yrs ago this Oct I took my first deer with a bow behind my dads house, bow was a Bear compound with cables and pulleys all over it. I was on a platform in the fork of a Pinoak with 3' cardboard walls on 3 sides, my dad had been feeding the deer dailey and had them somewhat trained to come to the sound of corn shaken in a coffee can. After his ritual of feeding and shaking and rakeing the coffee can on a tree he left, he had bearly got out of site when I see this doe comming, I stood and got ready before she was anywhere close to being in range. My dad had piled some corn in 3 places all being 20 yrds as this was the distance I wanted the deer at, she came right in and put her head down in the corn pile, when she got at ease I drew and placed the pin on her shoulder and let one go. My arrow flew at least a foot over her back and she was off, she ran less than 100yrds, stopped, turned and started back, at first I didn't know what had gone wrong. Before she got back into my 20 yrd circle I realized I had used the bottom pin instead of the top one, this time I centered the 20yrd pin and released, the arrow centerpunched her shoulder, this time I watched her run off with my arrow hanging out her off side, she fell within 100yrds. I waited a bit while watching her, got down and walked up on the poorest deer I have ever seen up close, turned out she was a bag of bones and had a softball sized knot under her chin from being snakebit, poor thing probabally hadn't eat good in a while. One thing I learned and still do today IS I only have 1 pin on my bow so as to never make that mistake again, with the speed of todays bow I feel 1 pin is all you need out to 35yrds WHICH is my limit. Yrs back if you guessed the yardage wrong by 5 yrds, >you missed. For someone who has never taken a deer with a bow I would feed in piles at 20yrds, wait till they put their head in the corn pile and get somewhat comfortable, shoot the first legal one that shows be it a fawn or a P&Y buck, after you get the first one behind you its all downhill. I would say good luck but will say be ready to produce when luck comes your way and it will....WW


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

My 12 yr old son has the same bow and he is also looking to get his first deer with it this season. His first animal killed with it was a ram at summer camp last month.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Can't wait*

thanks for responses. I have three pins that I use in my backyard.I can shoot almost anything up to 40 yards. 1 pin is 20, 2 pin 30 and 4 pin 40I can shoot groups of just a few inches with any pin up to 40 yards. My dad tightened my bow and I am pulling back almost 55 pounds. we hunt in buffalo and last year i shot several deer but with my gun, this year we are building two bow blinds near our feeders.


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

Will you get one this season for sure. I took a mgmt doe and a spike last season w/ my Mathews z7.. man it was awesome. I will be 40 in november and it was still awesome.

I am hunting in Namibia in September.. walk n' stalk.. can't wait


----------

